# argv Warum? Wofür? Weshalb?



## Digital Man (7. Mrz 2004)

Moin!

Mein Prof hat in seiner Lösung die Aufgabe mit mit 


```
public static void main( String argv[] ) {
      /* hier könnte wie beim Client die Port-Adresse eingelesen werden */
      Server server = new Server( PortAdresse.PORT );
      server.listen();
      server.empfangeNachricht();
      server.sendeNachricht();
```
gelöst.

Ich hab praktisch dieselbe Lösung....nur mit...

```
public static void main(String[] args)  
		{
			
			Server_VersionDigi server=new Server_VersionDigi(PortAdresse.PORT);
			server.listen();
			server.empfangeNachricht();
			server.sendeNachricht();
		}
```

und läuft nicht richtig.... 

Das wird wohl damit zusammenhängen das ich nicht weiss wo der Unterschied zwischen args und argv ist.

Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied erklären oder ne URL geben wo das steht? Ich konnte leider nichts darüber finden. 

Dankeeee


----------



## Roar (7. Mrz 2004)

*lol* da gibts keinen unterschied, das is doch nur ein variablenname... du kannst auch scheriben:

```
public static void main(String[] kartoffelsalat)
```

der fehler liegt in deinem programm


----------



## Digital Man (7. Mrz 2004)

oha...das ist ma blöd  ???:L  

THX für die Ultraschnelle Antwort


----------

